# Pet Rabbits should not be Prisoners



## Elf Mommy

RSPCA: Pet rabbits should not be prisoners--the harrowing plight of one of the most popular pets

http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/animal-welfare/rspca-pet-rabbits-should-not-be-prisoners-the-harrowing-plight-of-one-of-most-popular-pets-$21389038$366366.htm


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Some things make my blood boil. :banghead:tantrum::soapbox:rant:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Really glad it's getting some press, though!


----------



## LuellaJean

Oh that is so sad. I think people like that should be more severely punished.


----------



## Kizza

I really wish bunnies got this sort of attention in Australia


----------

